# **Canadian ** Maple Wood - Saw Dust



## AlbertaSmokerCowboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Good Morning, 

I am looking to source Canadian Maple Sawdust to use on my cold smoker.

Can anyone please help, really struggling after going down many different routes. 

Prior thanks. 

Cheers!!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 4, 2021)

disco
  might be able to help?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 4, 2021)

Check with Stuffers, they have what they call chips but looks like dust in the pic.








						Maple Smoker Chips 2lbs
					

Used for smoking all types of meat and fish. Always dampen chips before burning.




					www.stuffers.com


----------

